# Ptotein 5kg for £30



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

worth a punt? or is it too good to be true??

http://www.olympushealth.com/


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I saw this online

if they could only tell where on earth they can make this for that price in the protein they say is in it in the quinities they are selling it i would be a rich man


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

They call it whey protein but its actually a blend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> They call it whey protein but its actually a blend


of flour and whey?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> They call it whey protein but its actually a blend


yes I would love to see how this blend can be made at a profit and sold at this price


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Probs mostly soya, but still, protein is protein for that price


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have had this before and it was crap for mixing, but after a few shakes its not too bad.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> Probs mostly soya, but still, protein is protein for that price


soya 5 kg at that price would be very very low grade in my personal opinion


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

This used to sell for £50, so if you like a thick grainy shake its worth it for £30


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Ordered  thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a reason most of the bulk protein suppliers are around the same sort of price (excluding offers). The raw materials all come from a small amount of huge scale whey producers who ultimately control the price of protein on the market - correct me if I'm wrong @Wheyman


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> There is a reason most of the bulk protein suppliers are around the same sort of price (excluding offers). The raw materials all come from a small amount of huge scale whey producers who ultimately control the price of protein on the market - correct me if I'm wrong @Wheyman


yes exactly there are only so many processing plants so when you hear something like this you are amazed as unless they know suppliers i dont ......

but it could be legit just not from suppliers I know.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm guessing its HEAVILY under dosed


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

be interesting to know if the amino profile they give on add is gen but don't know how you'd find out


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

husaberg said:


> be interesting to know if the amino profile they give on add is gen but don't know how you'd find out


get it tested.

Also i got a ping back from my reply to your email but it got stuck in thesytem and its on its way monday mate


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

so what is the verdict here? legit or not?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Ordered  thanks for the heads up


why?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

shocks said:


> so what is the verdict here? legit or not?


buyt some and send it for analysis I asked on their facebook for a blind test no one replied .....


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> why?


Why not? It's £30


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Why not? It's £30


it is yes what it is is a different matter.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> it is yes what it is is a different matter.


People take a lot worse things than this without really knowing what it is their taking, its only protein.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

£30 - Probably 6-12g of protein per scoop. And 13-17g of carbs

If you're really serious about dieting and training and you count macros this can really throw you off.

That's the main reason I stick with the obvious companies. Like MyProtein.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any genuine reason to doubt that it doesnt have 70% protein?

I think right now we're just basing it on the price etc. Has anyone done a test? also it may just be lower quality protein but that isn't to say it isn't 70% ? it just means its not entirely whey wpc80. Am I correct?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> get it tested.
> 
> Also i got a ping back from my reply to your email but it got stuck in thesytem and its on its way monday mate


ok thanks


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

you can always check with the local trading standards ,they look into this kind of thing if its false advertising. although ive been ordering my whey and gainer from germany at a decent price but im not a body builder, i just train for good health and fitness so a lower protein content is ok for me.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shocks said:


> *Does anyone have any genuine reason to doubt that it doesnt have 70% protein? *
> 
> I think right now we're just basing it on the price etc. Has anyone done a test? also it may just be lower quality protein but that isn't to say it isn't 70% ? it just means its not entirely whey wpc80. Am I correct?


yes because if everyone is selling whey protein around 12£ a kilo of flavoured how are they selling the same for nearly half the price

especially as im sure their not as big as other companies like myprotein or bulkpowders


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

its not entirely way though.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

if anyone just need protein , then i dont have any reason to doubt it?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

shocks said:


> Does anyone have any genuine reason to doubt that it doesnt have 70% protein?
> 
> I think right now we're just basing it on the price etc. Has anyone done a test? also it may just be lower quality protein but that isn't to say it isn't 70% ? it just means its not entirely whey wpc80. Am I correct?


Because companies (including high profile ones) have done this in the past. Claimed 80% protein and it turns out to be nearer 20%. It does say on the site that's its a blend of a few types of protein. But as was mentioned earlier in the week, anything in brackets on the ingredient list doesn't have to be in order of main ingredient. So it could well be mostly soya protein, which would turn a lot of people away from it. But I guess we'll never know unless someone can afford to get a sample tested.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wouldn't trust it. Probably as bad as that Matrix crap


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Soya Isolate - No thanks!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Its £30 for 5kg and all its reviews are amazingly positive

Seems legit :lol:


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

alot of assumptions on here, with no facts.

but im still here on the fence


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

shocks said:


> alot of assumptions on here, with no facts.
> 
> but im still here on the fence


 :blink:

how hard it is to understand that in this market and economy with those prices it is not possible to produce 5kg of quality protein for £30 (human digestible protein)

watch this, and then tell me that I'm wrong


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

Based on the companies own ingredient info on their web site, the amount of Whey Protein in the product is a maximum of 6%... The vast majority of the protein is from Soya Protein & L-Glycine.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Robatmass said:


> Based on the companies own ingredient info on their web site, the amount of Whey Protein in the product is a maximum of 6%... The vast majority of the protein is from Soya Protein & L-Glycine.


finally somebody's talking SENSE!


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> finally somebody's talking SENSE!


I try 

But all you have to do is read the label correctly and the info is there, from the company themselves... So no speculation...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I bet its fvcking nasty!

Pina Colada flavour...WTF!?


----------



## bigp77 (Aug 6, 2012)

I suppose at £30 it's ok if your on a budget and for not so serious gym goers!,


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> I bet its fvcking nasty!
> 
> Pina Colada flavour...WTF!?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

bigp77 said:


> I suppose at £30 it's ok if your on a budget and for not so serious gym goers!,


Not so serious gym goers don't need a protein supplement full stop! Let alone that sh1te!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

1000 posts!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

bigp77 said:


> I suppose at £30 it's ok if your on a budget and for not so serious gym goers!,


and that's why they selling so much of it, no easily accessible protein fit even for human consumption in it, BUT ... i'll buy it anyway.

oh well


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

If, as has been commented, it's 6% then it shouldn't be called whey anything. I've had this argument with Matrix and one of their responses was 'others do it' (they sent me examples). Well that's playground BS. Man up and say what it is. It should be called 'mostly cheap soy'


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

Mobster said:


> If, as has been commented, it's 6% then it shouldn't be called whey anything. I've had this argument with Matrix and one of their responses was 'others do it' (they sent me examples). Well that's playground BS. Man up and say what it is. It should be called 'mostly cheap soy'


Steve,

Yes the way I worked it out based on their own label info (below) is that the Maltodextrin comes before the Whey Protein Concentrate in the ingredient list, thus they are saying there is MORE Maltodextrin than Whey Protein... Then if you look at the Nutritional info it shows 10.69g of carbs per 100g of which 4.18g is sugars, so take the sugars from the total carbs leaves around 6g max of Maltodextrin, which if we remember is higher than Whey Protein.

Thus the product is MAX 5-6% Whey Protein!

Nutritional Information Per 100g Per 30g

Energy Kcal 405.94 121.78

Energy Kj 1699 509.78

Protein (g) 78.31 23.49

Carbohydrate (g) 10.69 3.21

of which sugar (g) 4.18 1.25

Fat (g) 5.55 1.66

of which saturates (g) 3.88 1.17

Fibre (g) 0.00

Sodium (mg) 567.59 170.28

*N.B. This information is based on the chocolate flavour. The other flavours may differ slightly in composition.

Ingredients:

PROTEIN PRO-XL: Soya Protein Isolate, l-Glycine, Maltodextrin, Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, Defatted Cocoa Powder, Flavour (Cookies & Cream), Whey Protein Isolate, Thickener (carboxymethyl cellulose), Sweetener (sucralose)


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i'm sure some of the bigger names do the amino thing its only a couple days ago i was looking at one and it had glycine luecine as added aminos..wonder if thats the same trick when they say added branch chain aminos


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if its full of carbs its not just a whey supplement, its more a gainer or meal replacement which will be considerably cheaper


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> if its full of carbs its not just a whey supplement, its more a gainer or meal replacement which will be considerably cheaper


It's not full of carbs, it's full of Soya Protein.....


----------



## James2219 (Jul 11, 2013)

Instead off slagging it off why not give it a try if it giving you extra protein does it matter how much whey is in it your still getting over 20grams a scoop


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

its interesting, i went through several tubs of matrix anabolic, and i thought it was very good, ok taste was something you had to get used to, then this time around i tried protein works whey protein, and if im honest i dont see any difference in results between the two except the taste.

and the matrix stuff used to get slated because it was cheaper to buy, it does make me wonder are they selling it at cost, or am getting the wool pulled over my eyes in regards to what some sellers are charging.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Why do people refer soya to be cheap? Just checking My protein and Bulkpowders, 5kg will set us back about £49, which is £20 more than this supplement even it was was totally soy.

Either the bulk suppliers are over charging us or this is under dosed.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Did you look for Soya, or Soy Isolate / concentrate? BIG BIG difference


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

shocks said:


> Why do people refer soya to be cheap? Just checking My protein and Bulkpowders, 5kg will set us back about £49, which is £20 more than this supplement even it was was totally soy.
> 
> Either the bulk suppliers are over charging us or this is under dosed.


This product is a blend not Soy protein isolate like the MP product is.. SPI is 90% protein, this product is 78% protein, so based on the ingredients and the price it could be approx 40% Soya Protein, 40% L-Glycine & 6% Whey Protein... The L-Glycine is very cheap and 100% protein which would bump up the total protein % and keep the blend cheap..


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Robatmass said:


> This product is a blend not Soy protein isolate like the MP product is.. SPI is 90% protein, this product is 78% protein, so based on the ingredients and the price it could be approx 40% Soya Protein, 40% L-Glycine & 6% Whey Protein... The L-Glycine is very cheap and 100% protein which would bump up the total protein % and keep the blend cheap..


hah nice :thumbup1: where you've been hiding for the past few years mate


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> hah nice :thumbup1: where you've been hiding for the past few years mate


Well I have been selling/manufacturing protein for about 20 years, and back in the "good old days" if it said whey protein on the tub, it was whey protein in the tub...

It has only really been for the past 3+ years that some manufacturers and brands have started to play with the ingredients and product names/descriptions...

I don't have an issue with blends as long as the information is accurate and does not mislead the consumer...I personally think calling a product with 6% whey in it whey protein in the name is a little below the belt...


----------



## umadbrah (Jul 20, 2011)

bookmarked for an emergency lol


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

so if you only cared about getting protein in the body easily, is it worth a buy over traditional 'whey' protein from the bigger companies?


----------



## escobar147 (May 1, 2012)

Bottom line: we want it to be true, we want 5kg of top quality protein for £30, but the fact is, it can't be done. The maths doesn't work.


----------



## keeron (Feb 13, 2011)

wow thats cheap as F***


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

Interesting read.


----------

